# Which Pen Kit Sells The Best?



## Ron in Drums PA (May 15, 2005)

Which Pen Kit Sells The Best?

Also, please list your second and third best sellers (reply)


----------



## ilikewood (May 15, 2005)

Slimlines don't sell well at all here.  Gent's and Jr Gents seem to do the best for me.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 15, 2005)

In order, 1) Baron, 2) FT American Double Twist, 3) Cigar, 4) modified Slimline (along the lines of the Russ-line).  The Atlas is starting to pick up steam as pen/pencil set of choice.


----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2005)

So far the Gent pens are leading the pack. I havn't offered the Statesman until lately but expect them to catch up. the Polaris is a fairly popular one also.


----------



## swm6500 (May 17, 2005)

Slimlines at this time, mostly modified and not the straight version. I also make more slimlines than anything else at this time. I have sold a few cigar pens and a few American Classic.


----------



## Old Griz (May 17, 2005)

For me the order seems to be Baron/Jr Gent, Cigar, Berea Perfect Fit Convertible and Berea Round Top Euro
I can't sell a slimline or streamline around here at all... Also tried the new Elegant American by Berea that takes a Parker refill.. not one sale.. too close in size to a Streamline I guess...


----------



## wayneis (May 17, 2005)

Jr. Statesman/Gentleman/Baron or some combination of them would be first, Statesman would be second and third would be a toss up between the Perfect Fit Convertable and the El Grande.  Other than a set that I made for my Son, I have every slimline that I have ever made.  The closest thing to a slimline that I have sold would be the Olympia or Presidential when I do it in something geared for a lady.

 Wayne


----------



## huntersilver (May 17, 2005)

El grande by far for me.  The fact that the nibs are interchangeable
and I can add someones initials makes this the best selling pen for me.


----------



## Ligget (May 17, 2005)

Slimlines for me! []


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (May 17, 2005)

For me it's been Euros.  I think it's because I made several, sold them made more of the same with different woods and it just kept going.  I'm trying now to diversify more.  Cigars have also sold well for me, as have slim lines.  Everybody loves my Statesmens, but few want to pay the price.  I think it's all got to do with the market you're in.


----------



## opfoto (May 17, 2005)

Sl's come in first. Just started with the Cigars. No others yet. So very limited in selection.


----------



## dougle40 (May 19, 2005)

SL's , then European or Mont Blanc style for me .


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 2, 2005)

MONT BLANC (EUROPEAN) IS MY BEST SELLER. ALTHOUGH I SHOULD MENTION THAT IF MY STYLE SELECTION WERE WIDER THEN THIS WOULD NOT BE THE CASE. MY SPECTRUM IS CURRENTLY ONLY TWO STYLES: SLIMLINE & MONTBLANC DUE TO (KIT)PRICING LIMITATIONS. WOULD LIKE TO GO TO ANOTHER PRICING LEVEL AND COMPETE WITH THE 'BIG BOYS' IF I COULD AFFORD THE CS-USA PENS SUCH AS JR. GENTLEMEN/STATESMAN PENS (TOO PRICEY FOR MY MARKET).

-PETER-[V]


----------



## Dario (Aug 2, 2005)

Well...I am only starting with new kits and never sold any yet.  

Right now I have lots of Barons and Jr Gents..as well a few Jr Statesman.  Looking to buy/make some El Grande and Perfect fit soon...and maybe others that this survey will name as top sellers.

I used to make slimlines and Euros...and Euros sold more than SL here.


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 2, 2005)

For me it has been 
1. modified slimeline
2. baron
3. euros


----------



## Bill Collier (Aug 3, 2005)

The flat top American does best for me. I dont have many customers that want the slimline.


----------



## hipchick (Aug 6, 2005)

I haven't tried selling any of our pens yet!


----------



## chigdon (Aug 10, 2005)

The first would be baron/jr gents, then cigar (now going to the jr gents ballpoint/twist), then probably jr statesman or some type of fountain pen.


----------



## mick (Aug 10, 2005)

Cigars sell the best for me. Followed by Barons and all the rest are about neck and neck. Funny thing was Connie always says I make too many Cigar pens, That I need to concentrate more on slimlines. After our first show I was almost ready to believe her.  Sales from then til now have been a steady stream of all different pens. But at our last show I was vindicated!...Only sold four pens, but guess what? They were all Cigars! []


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 10, 2005)

Baron/Jr Gent


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 10, 2005)

I haven't sold any yet so I don't know -- but -- some people I know have expressed interest in Olympia, Flat Top American and Cigar in that order. You never know.[]


----------

